# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  ¿Es esto mentalismo?

## wydx

Este juego seguro que lo hemos hecho muchos de pequeños, yo al menos si en el cole.

y para quien no  lo sepa alla va.

Escribo algo en un papel y yo te digo: dime rapidamente sin pensar un animal que empiece por e y un pais que empiece por d y tu diras:











elefante, dinamarca.


yo abro el papel y eso es exactamente lo que pone.

¿Eso es mentalismo no? si lo es, aprovecho para decir que aqui empieza mi carrera como mentalista y aqui termino de manera triunfal antes de caer en el comun error de jubilarse venido a menos.

Chao y saludos a todos.

P.D: por cierto aprovecho para hacer la sugerencia de que se puedan poner spoilers para "ocultar" mensajes como el mio de arriba, no serviria para escribir mensajes cifrados pero creo que en algunos casos como este puede venir bien.

----------


## pujoman

:117: , a ver jaja si para ti mentalismo significa pensar en un elefante y dinamarca porque son las dos unicas cosas que se te ocurren en ese instante de presion psicologica... pues no, mentalismo no es eso ni mucho menos xd. 

mentalismo es el arte de adivinar el pensamiento humano, el arte de mover objetos, el arte de "manipular" a la gente para que piensen lo que tu quieras, el arte de transmitir, el arte de muuuchas "kinesis", obviamente con el arte de la prestidigitacion y la psicologia.
eso es aproximadamente el mentalismo. Todo lo relacionado con el mundo paranormal(y sin sobrepasar la maldita raya de creerse lo que uno hace hasta cierto punto).


seria muy ruin pensar qeu mentalismo=elefante+dinamarca jejeje

es como decir cartomagia=empalmar una carta
Solo se remite a empalmar cartas en cartomagia?....

saludos

----------


## luthipiero

ese juego yo lo hacia asi:
el decia a alguien que pensara en un numero,
que lo multiplirara por 9,
que sumara las cifras del numero que le habia salido,
que restara 5,
con el numero que le haya salido lo cambie por la letra del abecedario que le corresponda 1A 2B 3C 4D 5E .........,
con esa letra pque piense un pais,
y con la siguiente letra de abecedario un animal.
Al final yo decia 
¿Como sabes que en dinamarca hay elefantes?,
y la gente se vovia loca


P.D.eso era cuando yo iva al colegio,ufff que tiempos aquellos

----------


## lipi

Jajajaja, yo tambièn lo sabìa, y hay màs asi xD, pero eso es mentalismo o.O ?

----------


## letang

Mentalismo es conseguir mediante técnicas normales efectos y sensaciones aparentemente paranormales.

Simular que tienes el poder de adivinar el pensamiento, de mover objetos con la fuerza de tu mente... pero como las demás ramas del ilusionismo, conseguir esto mediante "trucos" mediante material trucado o técnicas psicológicas estudiadas para conseguir ciertos fines.

En este caso se simula una lectura de pensamiento. Le decimos a alguien que piense en dos objetos (un animal y un país) con determinadas condiciones, y aparentemente somos capaces de averiguarlo porque somos capaces de poder leer su mente.

¿El problema?
Que el método es muy obvio y muy conocido, y que queda más como un juego anecdótico que como una auténtica lectura de pensamiento.

Existe un juego en el que aparece una tabla con número del 1 al 100 y un símbolo en cada número. Se le dice al espectador que haga unas operaciones que llegan a un resultado y mire el símbolo que corresponde con su resultado, y el mago adivina el símbolo.
El principio es el mismo, acotar la elección a un campo y conseguir que las opciones posibles dentro de esa "supuesta" elección sean un único resultado.
En el caso del animal y el país, pues se acota la selección a un campo "aparentemente" amplio pero de soluciones muy reducidas o únicas.
En el caso de los simbolitos es igual, con las operaciones matemáticas simulamos una elección libre, pero después acotamos la elección a los múltiplos de 9.

Pero en principio, el fondo de este "jueguecito de colegio" es el mismo que el de muchos juegos de mentalismo. Ofrecer una supuesta elección libre acotando el campo cada vez más.

Otro ejemplo del estilo.
"Piensa un número del 50 al 100
Que ambas cifras sean impares
Y para que sea más difícil, que sean diferentes"

La primera frase hace pensar en un campo de elección muy amplio "de 50 a 100". Después de todas las condiciones, el campo queda reducido a:
71, 73, 75, 79, 91, 93, 95 y 97
Por lo general cuando una persona piensa en números impares los primeros que le vienen a la cabeza son el 3 y 5. Generalmente al 9 no llegamos y el 1 como que se escapa, tampoco se suele pensar, así que el campo queda prácticamente en "73 y 75".
Haced la prueba.

Pero como dije, el problema de los elefantes de Dinamarca es que es muy conocido, es un juego popular, la explicación se deduce rápidamente al pensar cómo pueden haberlo adivinado. Pero para quien no lo cononce, muchas veces le sorprende la primera vez que se lo hacen.

En el caso de los número del 50 al 100 después de la elección el mago suele recalcar "fíjate que podías haber elegido el que quisieras, el 71, el 73, el 95, el 93, el 79..."
Así después de la elección "quasi" coaccionada, el espectador piensa que realmente su campo de elección era bastante amplio.

----------


## letang

> es como decir cartomagia=empalmar una carta 
> Solo se remite a empalmar cartas en cartomagia?....


Esto es una falacia.
Que alguien pregunte si un juego se puede considerar como "de mentalismo" no quiere decir que ese alguien esté diciendo que "mentalismo es sólo ese juego".

Cuidado con las falacias que son un arma muy peligrosa  :shock:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ojo también con las palabras que utilizamos....

Una falacia es una mentira dicha con intención de hacer daño a alguien, creo que no ha sido ese el caso. Además suena bastante fuerte.

Un abrazo

----------


## pujoman

que dios me pille confesado! era un ejemplo po diossxD
me referia a las generalizaciones no podemos generalizar elefante, dinamarca en mentalismo.... no podemos generalizar empalmar con cartomagia (aunque sea pertaneciente)

saludos

----------


## cuenk

¿Se podría decir que una persona que sabe hacer un sencillo juego con carta guía es cartomago? yo creo que no. De la misma forma podemos decir que hacer ese jueguecillo de el elefante y dinamarca no es hacer mentalismo... aunque por otro lado ¿qué importancia tiene si lo es o no?
Lo que está claro es que va mucho más allá de una curiosidad matemática o de un juego de palabras.  :D

----------


## letang

Bueno, pues digamos que es una falacia que no intenta hacer daño, pero confunde  :Wink1: 
Es que no sé como se puede llamar a eso, cambiar un poco lo que dice otro para que parezca otra cosa.

Bueno, lo mismo, que el chico no ha generalizado, sólo ha preguntado si ese juego "es un ejemplo de mentalismo". Nadie ha generalizado que sólo elefante y Dinamarca sea mentalismo, por eso puse "falacia", porque se han puesto palabras en boca de otro, o se ha dado a entender que la otra persona estaba haciendo esa generalización cuando no la ha hecho nunca.

Pero bueno, esto era sólo un inciso aparte, lo importante era el mensaje anterior, sigamos hablando de ese.

Lo siento pujoman si te ha molestado el uso de la palabra "falacia"  :-( , sólo quería referirme a que se habían tergiversado las palabras o se habían sacado conclusiones que no venían en el primer mensaje, pero sin querer decir que fueran dañinas (bueno, eso depende del que escribió el primer mensaje, si le molesta que digan que él ha dicho"el mentalismo es sólo elefante y dinamarca" no de mí D)

_Edito: Es cierto que en el DRAE la palabra "falacia" añade la connotación de hacer daño, pero es que hace un tiempo estuve estudiando muchos tipos de falacia y no venía esa connotación, es más, en los ejemplos que se usaban no se percibía ese sentido, se estudiaban más bien para saber reconocer esos "planteamietnos equivocados" y no dejarse engañar por ellos que para conseguir dañar al otro. Tenéis mcuhos ejemplos ene sta web http://www.geocities.com/ateologia2001/falacias1.html_

Para mi sí suelen ser dañinas las malas interpretaciones porque me obligan a explicarme y a excusarme de algo que no he dicho. Lo vemos todos los días en política, por eso digo que es algo muy peligroso.

Un saludo   :Wink:

----------


## zarkov

Aparte de discusiones etimológicas y semánticas, me surge una duda:




> ¿Se podría decir que una persona que sabe hacer un sencillo juego con carta guía es cartomago? yo creo que no.


Entonces, ¿un juego es bueno y el mago es bueno si las técnicas que utiliza son complejas y difíciles?

Pregunto, no afirmo.

Por cierto, falacia siempre tiene una connotación negativa, pero está claro que Letang no quería dar esa sensación, creo que se refería a otra cosa tal y como ha explicado. Puñetero lenguaje el que tenemos que manejar.

----------


## cuenk

Buena pregunta Zarkov, no, no quería decir eso, sinó que para poder decir que haces cartomagia quizá hay que conocer algo más que un juego sencillo. De igual forma no puedes decir que haces mentalismo solo porque haces la curiosidad del elefante y Dinamarca.

Falacias es aquello que cada día publica la Cope y el Mundo...   :Lol:  
(ni caso a esta última observación).

Un saludo

----------


## letang

> Puñetero lenguaje el que tenemos que manejar.


Amén.
Ahora mismo llego de darme cuenta que puse "pésimo" donde quería poenr "pesimista" imagínate la diferencia.



> (ni caso a esta última observación).


Sí, no metamos política que nunca es bueno  :Wink1: 

Para desviar la atención, pregunta:

Por 100 pesetas países que empiecen por D como Dinamarca, un dos tres responda otra vez:
Dinamarca

Venga, que seguro que hay más. Y lo mismo con los animales.
por ahora se me ocurre:
Erizo

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por zarkov
> 
> Puñetero lenguaje el que tenemos que manejar.
> 
> 
> Amén.
> Ahora mismo llego de darme cuenta que puse "pésimo" donde quería poenr "pesimista" imagínate la diferencia.
> 
> 
> ...


Gran jefe Letang, yo entender lo que querer decir aunque decirlo con lengua insular torcida   :Lol: 

Vamos a la magia.

----------


## Dow

y si dice escorpión, te vas al carajo...



por cierto, escorpión.


y países con D... no se me ocurre

----------


## Rafa505

También te pueden contestar Djibouti o Dominica por los países.

----------


## zarkov

Quizás no tiene que ver o quizás sí.

Manejar el riesgo en juego, ¿es atractivo?. No me refiero al riesgo físico, me refiero al riesgo de manejar una situación variable en la que tienes que decidir según los acontecimientos. Puede ser un tema muy de mentalismo ¿no?

----------


## wydx

visto el revuelo que ha causado este asunto, quiero decir que era en tono de broma, no estoy comparando ese juego infantil con el arte del mentalismo, tratare de poner un ejemplo: 


 es como si un tio tiene una baraja y muestra la carta de arriba y luego la vuelve a poner arriba y sin que nadie le vea se le cae sin querer y al mostrar otra vez la carta ya no es la que era, eso es magia no? una patata de magia pero magia al fin y al cabo, pues mas o menos eso queria decir, haciendo alusion que ese tipo de juegos todos hemos echo de pequeños y que de una forma un tanto ridicula hemos practicado mentalismo.

esa era mi intencion, en fin siento no haberlo conseguido y pido disculpas a los que os hayais sentidos ofendidos.

----------


## pujoman

ho hay que disculparse hombre! no has matado a nadie! ejeje.
por cierto

escarabajo (aunque no se si se considera animal...)
estrella de mar
esquirol(en catalan jajaj, viene a ser ardilla)
escamarlan(tampoco creo que sea animal el crustaceo ese, pero seguro que cuela)

bueno, si quieres hacer mentalismo leete la biblia como dice Blake, los 13 escalones

saludos

----------


## letang

> Manejar el riesgo en juego, ¿es atractivo?.


Yo creo que depende de la persona.
Igual que "tirarse de un puente atado por una cuerda ¿es atractivo?"
Creo que es similar. A quien le guste sentir el riesgo y la incertidumbre le molará la sensación de estar ante un juego en el que no las tienes todas contigo. Creo que esto nos pasa a todos, cuando no es algo relativametne serio.

O sea si nos hemos montado una rutina super guapa, trabajada y estudiada, dejar para el final una decisión arriesgada con una posibilidad de fallo bastante elevada (pon tu del 40%, que ya es elevada) pues es casi un suicidio y no mola.

Pero creo que si estás en un bar, de fiesta con los colegas, y en medio de un juego se te da la circunstancia de que puedas tirarte un pegote dándole a elegir libremente algo que no debería, pues yo creo que es otro ambiente y se disfruta de otra manera. Juegas a ver si eres capaz de inducirle realmente, si sale, es la bomba y te flipas, si no, pues tampoco pasa nada, era "un intento".

Este tipo de "riesgo" lo podemos ver mucho en Tamariz cuando alguien elige una carta: "¿Seguro que quieres esa? ¿No quieres cambiar?"
Generalmnte se arriesga a que pensamos que no va a cambiar, pero el riesgo está ahí.
En Nada por Aquí uno le dijo que sí, que la cambiaba.

----------


## Tereso

> y si dice escorpión, te vas al carajo...
> por cierto, escorpión.
> y países con D... no se me ocurre


Si dice Escorpion y Dominica te terminas de ir, es cierto, el universo de posibilidades es muy reducido por que solo Dinamarca y Dominica empiezan con la letra D

Pero creo que Estornino puede ser otra opción para animal, también Esponja... también:

    * Emú
    * Erizo 
    * Escarabajo


Todo se debe a que el universo de posibilidades es muy pequeño. Amén de todo esto, el juego a mi siempre me ha parecido MUY divertido y entretenido... como el del martillo rojo jejjeej

----------


## guilledc

Yo hacia ese juego cuando niño en el colegio, con el agregado que hacia pensar un color del animal elegido, como es obvio siempre era gris.

Interesante el post (por el solo hecho de hacerme recordar los dias de escuela primaria   :Lol:  )

Abrazos

----------


## Kal-El

Hay un juego parecido similar, donde tambien se pide un deporte.

Pero volviendo al tema en cuestion, me parece que este tipo de juegos se encuadraria en lo que seria los juegos "automaticos" (asi como en la cartomagia) ya que psicologicamente uno accede, en su memoria, al animal mas conocido...

¿Que pasaria si alguien nos dice "Equidna", como animal?  :shock: 

Para eso hay que ser bastante malvado   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## pujoman

mas que malvado...tener un google en mano.
creo que ningun ser Humano con conocimientos basicos sabe otro pais que empiece por D, los nombres expuestos aqui la mayoria son de google company. por cierto que es una Equidna? suena a dinosaurio xD

saludos

----------


## Kal-El

Nunca te olvides de una de las reglas de la magia....Nunca hay que subestimar al espectador....  :Wink:  ...y tampoco a mi... 8-)    :Lol:   :Lol:  

El equidna es un mamifero semejante al erizo. Creo, si mal no recuerdo, que habitan en Australia (igual que el ornitorrinco y el kiwi). (Hace mucho que deje de ser estudiante)

No solo de Google vive el hombre...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ganu

> mas que malvado...tener un google en mano.
> creo que ningun ser Humano con conocimientos basicos sabe otro pais que empiece por D, los nombres expuestos aqui la mayoria son de google company. por cierto que es una *Equidna*? suena a dinosaurio xD
> 
> saludos


Sabes quien era espinete, pues era un equidna   :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Djibouti.

 Por poner uno sencillo  8-).


 Joer, 10 mensajes en el tiempo en contestar y buscar en el Google...

----------


## pujoman

> Iniciado por pujoman
> 
> mas que malvado...tener un google en mano.
> creo que ningun ser Humano con conocimientos basicos sabe otro pais que empiece por D, los nombres expuestos aqui la mayoria son de google company. por cierto que es una *Equidna*? suena a dinosaurio xD
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Sabes quien era espinete, pues era un equidna


lo dicho, un dinoasurio jaja

----------


## terkito

kiero aclarar q el unico pais q empieze con D es Dinamarca..y con E el unico animal es Elefante, 

pd: puede haber otro pais con d pero se te vienee  a la cabeza ese primero
y con e tb

----------


## letang

Joe terkito! ya has descubierto todo el pastel   :Wink:  

/mode ironic=off

----------


## Kal-El

*eidanyoson* .... te dije que te abrigues...ese catarro es terrible...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Alli tienen...ven?....En mi vida oi hablar de los Djiboutinos, o djibousenes....bueno...de esa gente  :?:   :Oops:

----------


## runnerbcn

> *mentalismo es el arte de* adivinar el pensamiento humano, el arte de mover objetos, el arte de *"manipular" a la gente para que piensen lo que tu quieras*,


¿Y no es eso precisamente lo que se hace en ese juego?

Saludos.

----------


## Ewok

MMmmm... Yo pensé en un emur y dinamarca, aunque tampoco viven ahí empiezapor e.

Yo creo que se le podria llamar efecto si de alguna manera se pudiese hacer llegar al espectador las letras e y d de entre todo el abecedario. Tirando un dardo en una diana con letras o cosinhas así.

----------


## runnerbcn

> MMmmm... Yo pensé en un emur y dinamarca, aunque tampoco viven ahí empiezapor e.
> 
> *Yo creo que se le podria llamar efecto si de alguna manera se pudiese hacer llegar al espectador las letras e y d de entre todo el abecedario*. Tirando un dardo en una diana con letras o cosinhas así.


Es que de hecho, aunque no recuerdo cómo era, se forzaban la e y la d con unas cuentas matemáticas muy sencillas. Así es como me lo sabía yo.

Saludos.

----------


## Chema78

> Este juego seguro que lo hemos hecho muchos de pequeños, yo al menos si en el cole.
> 
> y para quien no  lo sepa alla va.
> 
> Escribo algo en un papel y yo te digo: dime rapidamente sin pensar un animal que empiece por e y un pais que empiece por d y tu diras:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No conozco mucho sobre mentalismo, pero supongo que ese juego es al mentalismo lo mismo que el juego de las 21 cartas a la cartomagia..... o al mentalismo con cartas :Confused: ?!!!
Saludos!

----------


## pujoman

> Iniciado por pujoman
> 
> *mentalismo es el arte de* adivinar el pensamiento humano, el arte de mover objetos, el arte de *"manipular" a la gente para que piensen lo que tu quieras*,
> 
> 
> ¿Y no es eso precisamente lo que se hace en ese juego?
> 
> Saludos.


SI, pero es como si dieses a elegir una carta de entre todas...y todas son = y encima se lo muestras. quiero decir qeu para mucha gente es obvio este juego y los que no lo conocen al final ven como va el tema

saludos

----------


## Kal-El

*Ewok dijo* 


> "...MMmmm... Yo pensé en un emur y dinamarca, aunque tampoco viven ahí empiezapor e. "


Perdon. No es que quiera convertirme en un erudito en zoologia pero ¿Que metamorfosis radiactiva es un EMUR?  :shock:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Yo conozco al Emu y al Lemur. El emu es como el avestruz (para que se den una idea) y el Lemur es como un monito pero con cara de perrito pero que parece un osito con pinta de murcielago, pero que segun que especie sea, parece un extraterrestre.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  (Si conocen a Saboo Mafoo, bueno, eso es un lemur. Mejor dicho una de las variedades de lemur)

----------


## popt

Uhm... ya sé que hace un par de semanas que nadie escribe aquí pero siempre me había preguntado cuantos animales empiezan por E y cuantos países.  Ya que lo he buscado lo comparto con todos por si alguien se lo plantaba.

Animales que empiezan por E:

Emú
Erizo Común
Erizo de Mar
Escarabajo
Escorpión
Escuerzo
Esponja
Elefante


Paises que empiezan por D:

Dinamarca
Dominica


Creo que no hay más... igual me equivoco.

Saludos

----------


## Kirk

No me dedico a leer mentes... pero hace poco le hice este juego a una persona con un leve cambio...

Empece con el clásico elefante... pero luego me atreví a pedirle que pensara un país que empezara con la letra B... la respuesta fue Bélgica y la persona se quedo  :shock: 

En un principio (al mejor estilo Dinamarca) pareciera que uno piensa Bélgica por falta de otras opciones... sin embargo... Brazil, Bolivia, y Bulgaria son paises igual o mejor conocidos que Bélgica... como también Benezuela (jaja, re bruto).

Esta es la lista completa de paises con D: Dinamarca, Djibouti, Dominica.

Esta es la lista completa de paises con B: Bahamas, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Barbados, Belarus, Bélgica, Belice, Benin, Bolivia, Bosnia y Gerzegovina, Botswana, Brazil, Brunei, Bulgaria, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Bután. 

Lo que quiero plantear es que muchas veces estamos programados para responder 1 opción, aunque esta no sea única.

Editado: No pense que valdría la pena, pero por las dudas lo aclaro... no siempre te responden Bélgica.

----------


## zarkov

Hay más, muchos más.
Pongo unos cuantos, seguro que quedan.

Estrella de mar
Esparrallón
Eglefino
Emperador
Escolano 
Escórpora
Espadín
Esperlano
Espetón
Espinoso
Estornino
Esturión
Escúa 
Espartillero
Espátula
Espinero

----------


## Jorlando

> Una falacia es una mentira dicha con intención de hacer daño a alguien, creo que no ha sido ese el caso.


 Sí, es cierto, pero una falacia, en lógica, es también un error de juicio o razonamiento. Es decir, es un fallo  en el razonamiento que va desde las premisas a la conclusión. Como consecuencia de ello, las premisas dejan de justificar la conclusión. Supongo que ese es el sentido que le atribuye letang.

Respecto a lo que cuenta Luthipiero, yo lo sabía obligando a escoger la letra I para el animal, y sí, la letra D para el país. Y después de decirle al tío que piense en un país que empiece con D y en un animal que empiece por I, le decías "vale, y ahora ¿qué hacemos con una iguana en Dinamarca". Lo de Djibuti ya me lo conocía, porque una vez un listillo me dijo: "yo estaba pensando en un impala (especie de antílope africano) en Djibuti (pequeño país africano junto a Somalia y Etiopía)",

----------

